# Winterised??



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

There was a sticker on the outside of the door to our RV that stated it had been winterised.

Does anyone know what this means?

Suzanne


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

WebAgents said:


> There was a sticker on the outside of the door to our RV that stated it had been winterised.
> 
> Does anyone know what this means?
> 
> Suzanne


The water system has either been drained or is full of antifreeze.
DONT drink it, it wont kill you but it taste Godawefull ! 8O


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

i have never known a fully winterised rv, however that doesn't mean its not possible to modify it in certain ways. winterised vans usually have a standard list of things that make them winterised i.e double glazing, internal pipes, double floors and different insulation to a standard van....all of these you can visually see if the van has them or a manual will tell you.....

maybe they meant the van had been set to drive through the winter with a winter service, antifreeze etc....

its a strange one and i will be interested to see what comes of this.....would love an rv but are not ideal for our winter skiing hols!!!!


----------

